# Frigidaire washer not draining



## naomi (Mar 16, 2012)

I have an old washer the stackable ones and last night I was washing and all of a sudden my washer won't drain right it leaks at the bottom also. Could someone help.


----------



## jeff1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.

The leaking only started after the draining quit?

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Mar 18, 2012)

Take the front cover off and observe. Should have an electric pump motor which drains it before it spins. If it doesn't the water will be slung out the top. Check the plug on the pump if it's not working.


----------



## Daddytron (Mar 18, 2012)

Turns out, the problem I was having here: http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f11/kenmore-he2-washer-wont-spin-13605/ was actually a draining problem. Don't know for sure, but if you drain pump is running, but not draining, you could try my little trick of Liquid Plumber.


----------



## naomi (Mar 23, 2012)

Actually its not turning at all. But I just had my dad move the washer its a double stack he thinks its the band. 
Heavy Duty double stack
Frigidiaire part # 148196-00A


----------



## naomi (Mar 23, 2012)

What size band would I need?


----------



## jeff1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> Frigidiaire part # 148196-00A



Comes up as nothing.



> Heavy Duty double stack



Is this an all in one washer and dryer stacked unit? If yes the model# is often on the dryer door.

jeff.


----------



## naomi (Mar 24, 2012)

I found this inside the dryer on the outside but no other #.  We changed the band. But somehow it doesn't spin at the end of the cycle only sometimes.


----------



## jeff1 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I found this inside the dryer on the outside but no other #.



That's the model# 



> We changed the band. But somehow it doesn't spin at the end of the cycle only sometimes



What happens instead? Water drains ok? Makes a funky noise? Goes dead instead of spinning?

With the front off, baby sit a load and watch what happens or doesn't happen....when not spinning is the belt turning/not turning, motor running/not running, large pulley in the middle turning/nit turning, etc.

jeff.


----------



## naomi (Mar 25, 2012)

When it wants to work and spin it makes loud scratching noise and It'll drain. But sometimes it doesn't want to spin or drain completely so we changed the band and it didn't make the noise but it didnt spin.. you could tell it was trying to turn but it seemed to be forcing. Sounded like the motor was on but it wouldn't turn. We bought the band at a regular tool store it seemed like the same size but it wasn't specifically made for the Frigidaire washer. So it didn't really work it wouldn't spin. We changed it back to the old band and "now" it wants to work fine but its making loud screeching noises. It's draining now but it does leak some water at the bottom after some loud we think its because the drain isn't long enough so it over flows and its separate from the other problem of it not spinning sometimes.


----------



## naomi (Mar 25, 2012)

*after some loads.


----------



## jeff1 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's a cloth style belt so it can slip, a regular rubber belt won't work...






V-Belt, washer drive Manufacturer Number 134511600

Belt slips so the water can drain out, as the water gets lower the belt will tighten and the spin will get faster. The tension on the spring and idler pulley are important, too much tension and the spin can try to occur too quickly and throw water over the top of the tubs/tanks.

jeff.


----------

